# National Geographic contest!



## das schlag (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys.

There's a cool online photo gallery and competition with Jim Richardson as judge (National Geographic). You can upload your shots and win a new Canon PowerShot G6 digital camera!

Go to www.discovergreenlabel.com then click on "Photo Challenge".

Have fun!


----------



## Digital Matt (May 16, 2005)

Fine print.....



> LICENCE
> 9.	By participating in this competition, you grant the Promoter a royalty-free two year sole licence to use each entered photograph without restriction, including for commercial use, publication on any websites of the Promoter and its related companies, and for use in the promotional and advertising materials of the Promoter and its related companies. The Promoter will not be required to pay any consideration or seek your permission in connection with any use or exploitation of the photograph. By entering this competition you also, where possible under law, waive any and all moral rights that you may enjoy in connection with the photograph


----------



## Chase (May 16, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Fine print.....



OUCH!


----------

